# icecream und CFLAGS

## xenobyte

Ich habe zwei 64 Bit Systeme(beide AMD64 aber unterschiedliche CPU: Pentium 4 Celeron D vs. Intel Atom N450) und würde nun gerne icecream nutzen um ein optimiertes System, für den Atom-Prozessor zu kompilieren.

Meine Frage ist nun wie folgt:

Gentoo Wiki sagt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Icecream hat allerdings ein paar Vorteile. Diese sind z.B. dass die eingesetzte Version des gcc nicht mehr eine so große Rolle spielt, wie noch mit DistCC. Die MAKEOPTS- und CHOST-Einstellungen werden automatisch übermittelt. Außerdem ist es leichter zu konfigurieren, da es auf einem Client-Server-Modell beruht.
> 
> 

 

opensuse sagt über icecream:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It is recommended to remove all processor specific optimizations from the CFLAGS line in /etc/make.conf. On the aKademy cluster it proved useful to use only "-O2", otherwise there are often internal compiler errors, if not all computers have the same processor type/version
> 
> 

 

Die CFLAGS auf meinem P4 sind 

```
CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"
```

 während ich auf meinem Atom 

```
CFLAGS="-march=atom -O2 -pipe"
```

 fahren würde.

Beides ist AMD64. Sollte ich die CFLAG-Optimierung (abgesehen von -O2) also wirklich weglassen? Muss ich wirklich auf icecream verzichen, wenn ich das System möglichst gut an meine CPU anpassen will? Gibt's dafür evtl. workarounds um das Problem zu umgehen und die CFLAGS so zu belassen? Der P4 baut aktuelll nichts. Kann ich nicht die CFLAGS von dem Atom in die make.conf des P4s schreiben?

----------

## Foyaxe

*push*

Genau das hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt!

Das wäre doch völliger Unsinn, die CFLAGS alle rauszunehmen…

Wahrscheinlich ist gemeint, dass beim Bauen von gcc die CFLAGS weg müssen, damit gcc auf den anderen Systemen ausführbar ist?

So ist es zumindest in der Gentoo Doku erklärt.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/icecream.xml

unter Abschnitt "how icecream works"

Gruß

Foyaxe

----------

## disi

Ein Compiler fuer 64bit multilib Systeme kann so ziemlich alles x86 maessige bauen. Also kein Problem wegen der CFLAGS, gerade hier liegt ja der Vorteil zum distcc AFAIR.

Was z.B. auf der Community wiki auf Deutsch komplett fehlt ist das bekannt machen der einzelnen Peers. Da gab es aber vor kurzem schon einmal ein Thema zu, hier im Deutschen Forum... such...

//edit: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-849189-highlight-icecream.html

----------

## Foyaxe

Halt!

icecc schickt (im Gegensatz zu distcc) den ganzen Compiler an die clients mit.

Daher muss der Compiler von allen helfenden Systemen ausführbar sein.

----------

